
A Viable Career as a Freelance Logo Designer? - imjustcreative
http://imjustcreative.com/a-viable-career-as-a-freelance-logo-designer/2009/09/08/
======
byoung2
_Right at the beginning, I decided to drop the multi-disciplinary graphic
design title. Too much to focus on, too much to try and market and frankly,
way too much competition._

I often wondered why more people don't find their niche as freelance
designers. I made a nice living a few years back as a freelance designer for
hair salons (truly ironic as a bald guy!). It made it so much easier because
it's a much smaller space, and the word of mouth in that industry makes
marketing effortless. The problem with freelance is that it is hard to scale
yourself.

